# Best Red for melt and pour



## CTAnton (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm looking to make some M and P red embeds for Valentine's day. Any strong opinions from you all on a true red?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm no expert -- just made my first MP -- I was advised to use clear soap to get true colors -- I was quite happy with the red I used:

Nurture’s Really Red! Mica
https://nurturesoap.com/collections/valentines-day/products/really-red-mica-powder-soap-colorant

Dissolved thoroughly in enough isopropyl alcohol to make a paste. Added to soap using 0.15cc scoop, 1 at a time, to get the color I wanted.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 16, 2017)

I like tomato red from TDK glycerin based.  Is non bleeding and leaves no specs.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 16, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I like tomato red from TDK glycerin based.  Is non bleeding and leaves no specs.



Um, is that a typo? Do you mean TKB Trading? Or am I missing something?

https://tkbtrading.com/search?q=TOMATO* RED*&type=article,page,product


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 16, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Um, is that a typo? Do you mean TKB Trading? Or am I missing something?
> 
> https://tkbtrading.com/search?q=TOMATO* RED*&type=article,page,product


 

yes .... again .... it was like 4 am in the morning!


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 16, 2017)

I use neon pink, with a touch of red oxide in clear M&P (and CP too) and get a true Christmas Red every time.


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 17, 2017)

thanks all...I used TKB Relay Race Red and it was a right on red but it will bleed in melt and  pour....


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 17, 2017)

So "bleeding hearts" for Valentine's Day? Sounds good to me. :mrgreen:


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 18, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> So "bleeding hearts" for Valentine's Day? Sounds good to me. :mrgreen:



sounds good to me as well. I used a bleeding colorant in another melt and pour and it was a nice look.I'll do a small loaf and see if the public agrees.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 19, 2017)

If you use red oxide be careful, because in my experience it bleeds in MP.


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 23, 2017)

well Really Red from Nurture is a winner in this category....a beautiful red!


----------

